# Riding Club Horse show class? Individual show?



## sidesaddlegirl (29 April 2010)

I'm trying to decide about whether to enter a "Riding Club Horse (Over 15hh)" class at the next show we will be going to but not really sure what it entails as I'm new to showing here in the UK and showing classes here are NOTHING like what we have in Canada.

What do you do in it? I imagine everyone walk/trots/canters all around the arena in both directions and then everyone lines up? What is it judged on? Equitation or horse's way of going or both? Can I do this side saddle as I've pretty much given up riding normal due to my hip and back?

Also do you have to give an individual show? 

LOL, how exactly do you give an individual show? 

LOL, sorry for the numpty questions but this showing thing is all new to me and none of my friends are any help as they only do dressage or jump!

Help!


----------



## TGM (29 April 2010)

The idea of a Riding Club Horse class is that the judge is looking for the horse which best seems suited to doing all Riding Club activities, so something that is well-mannered, works well on the flat and is able to jump nicely in a calm fashion  (although I have occasionally seen a RC horse class where competitors have not been asked to jump).

Usually, the class goes in as a ride and walks, trots and canters around together before being pulled into line.  The individual show is usually the standard one of trot figure of eight, canter figure of eight, lengthened canter or gallop, but then you are usually asked to pop over one or two jumps.  Occasionally, you may be asked for something extra like dismount and remount.  

Never seen anyone doing it side saddle but can't see why you shouldn't but best to check with the secretary first!

More info here:

http://www.theshowring.info/riding club.htm


----------



## smiffyimp (29 April 2010)

I found this ages ago, very useful
http://rehorses.com/rp_rh.html


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (29 April 2010)

Thank you guys!!! 

LOL, the mounting part may be a problem as I need a mounting block to get on my saddle or a very strong and tall guy


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (29 April 2010)

Hey, 

I used to do alot of riding club horse classes. As TGM said, you will have to all go round together and then be pulled in in a line. Then , when it is your turn you do your individual show. It is just a basic walk (i always walk directly away from the judge in a straight line) then trot and canter on each rein. A fig of eight is good as it shows balance and obedience. Then an extension / gallop down a long side and gently gather back together and halt - facing the judge - and salute (big smile goes down well!). Then give horse a little pat and return to the line up. You may well be asked to jump a jump or two whilst incorporating that into your show. Just try and make the horse stand nice and quitely in the line up. The judge is looking for a horse that is capable of doing all riding club activities (e.g. jumping, flatwork, looks like it will hack out and be a pleasure to have around). I should imagine that a side saddle would be fine, but if the judge comments just say that is is an example of the horses versatitity. Good luck! These are fun classes so enjoy!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (29 April 2010)

It does sound like fun! Out of curiosity, are the jumps set at one height or can you ask them to lower them? I'm a member of the "I only jump jumps set on the bottom hole" clique although Hattie will quite happily jump higher!


----------



## TGM (29 April 2010)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			It does sound like fun! Out of curiosity, are the jumps set at one height or can you ask them to lower them? I'm a member of the "I only jump jumps set on the bottom hole" clique although Hattie will quite happily jump higher!
		
Click to expand...

I have seen people ask for the jump to be lowered and the judge has allowed it, but obviously it is likely to be taken into account if everyone else has jumped 2'6" and you have just popped 1'!  But all shows differ, so best to ring or email the secretary and see what she thinks!


----------



## L&M (29 April 2010)

If you are not hugely keen on jumping best to check with the show first on number of jumps/heights etc - I have done a couple of RC classes that have been held in the working hunter ring and asked to jump a whole course. The heights were kept quite low - about 2ft3'. At other shows we have only been asked to pop a tiny x pole so depends on the venue etc.
Have fun!


----------

